# Problem with msfconsole

## Fulgurance

Hello, today i would like to test something with metasploit, but when i launch msfconsole on my console, i have this error:

```
 fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf   ~  msfconsole                                 ✔  623  16:07:38  

/usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require': cannot load such file -- faraday (LoadError)

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/sawyer-0.8.2/lib/sawyer/agent.rb:1:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/sawyer-0.8.2/lib/sawyer.rb:17:in `block in <top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/sawyer-0.8.2/lib/sawyer.rb:17:in `each'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/sawyer-0.8.2/lib/sawyer.rb:17:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/octokit-4.14.0/lib/octokit/connection.rb:1:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/octokit-4.14.0/lib/octokit/client.rb:1:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/octokit-4.14.0/lib/octokit.rb:1:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/msf/util/document_generator/pull_request_finder.rb:1:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/msf/util/document_generator.rb:7:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/msf/ui/console/command_dispatcher/core.rb:23:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/msf/ui/console/command_dispatcher.rb:117:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/msf/ui/console/driver.rb:6:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/msf/ui/console.rb:11:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/msf/ui.rb:11:in `<top (required)>'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/backports-3.14.0/lib/backports/std_lib.rb:9:in `require_with_backports'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `block in require'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:240:in `load_dependency'

        from /usr/lib64/ruby/gems/2.4.0/gems/activesupport-4.2.11.1/lib/active_support/dependencies.rb:274:in `require'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/metasploit/framework/command/console.rb:60:in `driver'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/metasploit/framework/command/console.rb:48:in `start'

        from /usr/lib64/metasploit4.17/lib/metasploit/framework/command/base.rb:82:in `start'

        from /usr/lib/metasploit/msfconsole:49:in `<main>'
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Try to install dev-ruby/faraday package

----------

## Fulgurance

Already installed ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can provide emerge -pv dev-ruby/faraday output?

----------

## Fulgurance

```
 fulgurance@msi-gs73vr-6rf   ~  sudo emerge -pv faraday                                   ✔  629  20:24:18  

Mot de passe : 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                   ... done!     

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/faraday-0.15.4::gentoo  USE="-test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 (-ruby23) -ruby25 -ruby26%" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Try to open a new bug

----------

## wfdawson

I am also seeing this issue. Is a bug opened already?

----------

## yigitemres

Adding "spec.add_runtime_dependency 'faraday'" into $MSF_ROOT/metasploit-framework.gemspec file fixes the problem. Funny thing is that this line is not exist in git repos of metasploit-framework.

Edit:

Rick Farina commit fix after 2 days of my post. (dbf6c0ffeaea1819b30e9b2e9dce34a4beb558cf)

----------

